# anyone heading for the south of france next week?



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello

our first abroad trip next week, in our van, its gettin on, 1985 mercedes 207 lunar coach built, am sure it wont let us down an we are prepared if something goes wrong.

We have got the dover calais booked for next thursday an we are gonna head south, dont know if we are gonna try toll rouds or not, but am sure we will try both.

The rough plan is to head for Sete down over the milau bridge and head east along the coast hopefully spending a few nights on the aire at calavaire. we have got 18 days over there, it would be nice to do Calais-Sete in 2 or 3 days which is 660miles depending on the route, and then once we hit the med there is no driving plan.

We are planing on using aires as much as poss because i think there might be a big diesel bill for the trip, if we get as far as cannes, nice and monaco i think we might stay on some campsites and use public transport. cos there doesnt seem to be many aires down that way.

So is any one else headin down that way, it would be good to hear what other people know about the area,

we are 26 and 27, we have got our bikes a kayak and our rock climbing guides with us so am sure we will find masses to do

What is a good time to arrive to get on a busy airewe would like to move arond in the morning and spend the day exploring.

Looking forward to hearing your plans

Paul


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul;

Very jealous, have a great trip.

A few aires I can recommend along the med from west to east...

Gruissan page
Narbonne plage
St Pierre Sur Mer

Then make sure you take the N112 'Plage De La Corniche' road alongside the med coast from Marseillan Plage to Sete, there's usually hundreds of vans parked alongside this road taking advantage of the excellent beach, then on to more aires at..

Palavas Les flots
Stes Maries De La Mer

All the above aires in the campsite database.

Have a great trip you lucky buggers..

pete


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for that, thats gonna be our first stop on the med on the N112, just put a cross on my map, an the aires or all in the right area too, ive got my aires book and camperstop just incase we hit italy an switzerland on the way home, ive never used an aire before and i imagine they might be busy?

Paul


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

A bit later, its our aiming point when we leave Doozeledorf!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

When we left Marseillan Plage last September we had a unique view - the beach all the way to Sete; there was not a single motorhome on the side of the road all the way 

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Paul;

Any aire down near the med is going to be popular so the watchword is 'arrive early' if you want a decent spot.

Incidentaly the N112 road is fantastic for a stoppover during the day but I wouldn't recommending staying the night, most vans are gone come sundown and for us, it didn't 'feel' safe to stay the night there, great for a day on the beach though....

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Envy envy!!

Just a thought - I'd go *under *the Milau Bridge if I were you.

Going over it you can't see a thing because of the barriers, but from underneath it's just a bit spectacular. 8O 8O :roll:

Have a great time.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Great trip.

We did it in August / September two years ago. We had a great few weeks at Gruissan Plage and went to all the aires Peejay mentions although we could not get on Palvalos les Flots .( RV)


There are Loads of aires near St Tropez , Saint Maxime, Port Grimaud , Le Muy and some ACSI sites at 14 euros off season which in some places down there start 14/15 August


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Heading down there on Thursday :lol: , thanks for all the info guys :lol:


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Hi. We going on tunnel on Thursday night as well. Our Hymer and a Mc Louis. Come and have a cuppa or something stronger if you see us. Safe travels. Andy and Kev


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We're hoping to go to st clair la lavandou next week,childrens passports runout, sent off just waiting for there return now 8)


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, am getting excited now, ive been waiting for months and now its nearly here 8)


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

And we are on the ferry late Friday night, two weeks touring incoroprating Brantome (one of our favourites), Carcassonne and Pau (To visit friends.)
Excited isnt in it.......


----------



## hymerbell (Jan 11, 2008)

peejay said:


> Paul;
> 
> Any aire down near the med is going to be popular so the watchword is 'arrive early' if you want a decent spot.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete

When you say the N112 road didn't feel safe, do you mean the aires mentioned ? Surely it is OK to stay on the aires for the night ? Are there campstes along that stretch ?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

paulkenny9 said:


> Hello
> 
> our first abroad trip next week, in our van, its gettin on, 1985 mercedes 207 lunar coach built, am sure it wont let us down an we are prepared if something goes wrong.
> 
> ...


Hello,

There Aire at Calav where?

Trev/.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

hymerbell said:


> When you say the N112 road didn't feel safe, do you mean the aires mentioned ? Surely it is OK to stay on the aires for the night ? Are there campstes along that stretch ?


Sorry Alex, probably didn't make myself clear, I mean't staying the night wildcamping alongside the N112 didn't feel safe. For us, no problems with the aires in the area whatsoever.
During the day with loads of vans there, it was such a lovely spot that we originally planned to stay the night, trouble is, as the sun was going down, all of a sudden most of the vans dissapeared and it didn't seem such a good idea to stay the night after all, lots of youths in cars cruising up and down, the atmosphere had changed if you know what I mean and in my book the first rule of wildcamping is 'if it doesn't feel right then move on' - so we did :wink: .

pete


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

The at calavaire, not the one at calavaire sur mer, this one is just to the west, it is east of st tropaz, not sure how far cos i have just realised my map hasnt got a distance scale :? 

It looks good, good for the beach, some one here recommended it, not sure who tho. i checked it out on google earth an the sea looks mighty nice 8)


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Alex,

If you head east to Sete on the N112 there is a carpark on the right as soon as you arrive in the town. This is used as an aire overnight (safe) for about 40 motorhomes, though it fills up early. Easy to walk into Sete from here. We will be in Beziers from this sunday for 2wks.

Enjoy :wink: :wink:


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Camargue*

We will be close behind you two weeks later.
We want to visit the Camargue; has anyone got any recommendations of where to stay?
Happy wheels
Skimbo


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Skimbo,

You don't say if you've got kids that'll want the sea but there are two aires at Sainte Marie-de-la-Mer (one at the entry of the 4* camping, the other municipal for 200MH!).

Aigues Mortes is also a lovely old town with a couple of aires - one private on a fish farm, the other municipal for 30 MH.

Campings pretty much everywhere I would guess.

It's a nice area but do be aware though that with several big cities in the area and a high immigrant population there are security concerns with theft of and from vehicles. Campings and Municipal aires are likely to be guarded therefore.

Keep aware and have a good trip.


----------

